# Just for laughs: GSDs sleeping in weird positions



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Do you have any photos of your pup sleeping in weird positions or places? Please share. 

I could use some good laughs. 









Here's Juno sleeping on her back. She stayed like this for a full five minutes.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Belly up incase someone walk past. Nobody an resist 😂


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cute picks! Max is a ham even in his sleep. Luna and Max both like to sleep with the heads elevated on pillow legs arm rests etc lol!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My pup sleeps on his back with his legs splayed all the time, must be comfortable for puppy hips.
The old boy (6) sleeps with his head up against the wall or couch.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

The first pic is when I was stripping my bed to wash all the bedding (thanks to my cat Star) and I went to go get something and I came back and Nadja was sleeping under the blanket, I have no idea how she got there but I accidentally woke her up with the camera.







The second one is when I brought (snuck) her into my bed for a night because it was stormy and I didn't want her to be scared. I woke up to this.







This final one is when she first met Uncle Chief and they played for about 20 minutes and then Nads passed out


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@Biscuit is that a Cav?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> @Biscuit is that a Cav?


Yup, the Cavalier is my families dog. They also just got a new border collie pup so getting lots of play time in.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

when do they _not_ lie in weird positions?


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

I don’t have any pics but I could get some fun ones


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Biscuit said:


> Yup, the Cavalier is my families dog. They also just got a new border collie pup so getting lots of play time in.


I think we have to see this new Border Collie pup.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@Stuckey yes please


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Shaow Shep. He is 12weeks, Biscuit the gsd is 16 eeks. He is adorable, very very affectionate. Already trying to herd, and he flattens himself on the ground while he waits for the other dogs. And a lot more vocal than Biscuit. If you are interested I have videos of him playing on Biscuits Instagram page @biscuit_the_gsd


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@Sunflowers Is that Hans?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sooo graceful....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> @Sunflowers Is that Hans?


Yes, it is. I looked over at him last night and there he was, sleeping just like Juno, so I snapped a pic.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> Sooo graceful....
> 
> View attachment 561005


haha I hope he doesn't sleep in there with the gate closed


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Pups seem to love to sleep in this position. Must feel good to their spine or hips


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Yes, it is. I looked over at him last night and there he was, sleeping just like Juno, so I snapped a pic.


They really are family


----------



## RMaverick (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## averysOutdoors (Apr 3, 2020)

From sleeping on top of laundry, deer antlers, on top of the kids, on pillows, and his stuffier


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Max


----------



## GuyEats (Jul 7, 2020)

Sometimes she’s upside down and other times it’s like a stiff plank lol


----------



## Django0351 (Feb 25, 2020)

I have never seen Django sleep on his back! Normally he sleeps like this. However, when he does, I will be sure to snap a picture!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is Zo. In one, when is curled up with a chew toy. In another, she is laying face on, but her back legs are on the floor while she sleeps on the ottoman. Generally, she likes to sleep in hercrate, on her back, with all 4 feet in the air. Typically, at least 2 are resting against the side of the crate. Lol


----------



## JJMM (Nov 30, 2018)

Our old home used to have all tile floors so he loved laying in the corners around or against the wall, he’s also a den dog and loves sleeping in the closets or his kennels. And just recently he has moments where he likes his head propped up against something.


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

Beau holding up the couch


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Lucky and friend pillow. He often slept on this big coca-cola bear.


----------



## TxChris (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Not sleeping exactly, but taking a rest with a book.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@Squidwardp what a great name for a beautiful animal. Is he named after the wolf in the Jungle Book?


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks! I’m not sure the origin of her name, though it was spelled the same as the male wolf from JB.
I’m thinking maybe the original owner meant to name her after Akeelah and the Bee.
But that was how the shelter spelled it, Akela, like the wolf. So we kept it.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

.


----------

